# starting to take on responsibility



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm a fourth year apprentice and I have been working with the same crew for about a year and with my current foreman on six projects over the past 8 months or so.
Within the last month I've been given a lot more responsibility from my foreman and his project manager. 
Now, I am not running jobs, but I've been involved in assisting with pricing, bids, paperwork, etc. Last week, I ran a small crew for two days as the foreman had the flu. A journeyman came on the job to replace him, however he knew nothing of the job and I had to help lead him through the project. Also, a second year apprentice and three telecom guys were there.
I want to accept more responsibility and not screw it up. Any of the old salts here have any advice for me? I keep a notebook on me and ask as many questions as possible, but what would you want to see of me if you were the foreman or project manager?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have seen this a few times with good 4th years. My advice would be to not get too big headed about it, because while you may be the guy who knows the most about what's been happening on a particular job, a journeyman still should know more about the general application of electrical knowledge. So, when you find yourself in charge for a few days, then a journeyman shows up to take charge, don't get too upset. Offer your knowledge of the whys and wherefores of that job and gently question him on methods that you are unfamiliar with.


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

I did not take it as a slight on the least that a journeyman came onto the job. Part of our agreement is that an apprentice must be accompanied by a jw. I was respectful and did not overstep my bounds. I was in the miltary and treated him like I would one of my NCOs.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds like you have a good handle on things. Just keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Sounds like you have a good handle on things. Just keep doing what you're doing.


Agreed, keep all that in mind and you will make a great NCO in the trades. Sounds like you're doing great. You have a grasp of what it takes being a great jw my friend.
:thumbsup:


----------



## whittom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am wiring some control panels for VA power. Any suggestions on shaping the wires so that they fall out of the back of the bundle to terminate on the terminals. I want the panel to look pretty.


----------



## Krummholz (Feb 9, 2011)

tweak said:


> I'm a fourth year apprentice and I have been working with the same crew for about a year and with my current foreman on six projects over the past 8 months or so.
> Within the last month I've been given a lot more responsibility from my foreman and his project manager.
> Now, I am not running jobs, but I've been involved in assisting with pricing, bids, paperwork, etc. Last week, I ran a small crew for two days as the foreman had the flu. A journeyman came on the job to replace him, however he knew nothing of the job and I had to help lead him through the project. Also, a second year apprentice and three telecom guys were there.
> I want to accept more responsibility and not screw it up. Any of the old salts here have any advice for me? I keep a notebook on me and ask as many questions as possible, but what would you want to see of me if you were the foreman or project manager?
> Thank you in advance.


 As others have said, pretty much what you're doing now. Sounds like you work hard, show initiative, are motivated to get better, to learn more - all excellent stuff.

Continue to ask questions - but you're at the point where you need to start trying to answer those questions yourself first. When posing a question to your foreman or lead, try to have what you think is the answer first then frame the question with an "is that right?" If you're looking for a solution to a problem, try to come up with several possible alternatives and suggest what you think is the best solution and why, then get their input.

At your stage, you need to be learning how to make decisions for yourself, which the above will help you do. The more you're "supposed" to know, the less your foremen/leads will be disposed to answer fully for you. In other words, you want to be developing your ability to answer your own questions, solve your own problems. Continue to seek help - but with more of this focus in mind. You'll find your foremen/leads much more motivated to give you substantive time and support if you do...


----------



## Krummholz (Feb 9, 2011)

whittom said:


> Remember there is nothing smarter than a 4th year apprentice and Dumber than a 1st year Journeyman.


Good advice :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

whittom said:


> Remember there is nothing smarter than a 4th year apprentice and Dumber than a 1st year Journeyman.


Yes there is a first year Master.....:laughing:


----------

